# 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2009)

*10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Oktober 2009)

*Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*



Glückwunsch an PCGH!

Ich lese seid der ersten Ausgabe 

Macht weiter so!


----------



## Vision-Modding (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Yeha cool hab noch einer der ersten ausgaben ( 2001 - 2005 ).

Aber wenn ich so sachen in den screenies sehe wie 17" TFT für 1300DM oder XP bis zu 10% langsamer als 98se XD lol


----------



## bower1988 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Sehr schön 

Und jetz die eine Frage die mich interessiert  
Wann gits die ersten paar Jahre als PDF zum Download oder als Super-sonder-ultra Special auf der Heft DVD?


----------



## DiWeXeD (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGH 

Mit der Ausgabe 11/09 bin ich seit einem Jahr dabei^^


----------



## DerMav (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*



Auf die nächsten 9 Jahre und die 30kern CPUs + 500 TFLOPS Grafikkarten!

Auch glückwunsch an _Diwexed zu seinem 100. Post_


----------



## UTDARKCTF (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Ich hab alle Ausgaben gekauft und gelesen . Im Gegensatz zum Schwestermagazin PCGames das zwischenzeitlich mal einige Schwächen hatte war ich all die Jahre ein zufriedener Leser .


----------



## Bennz (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*



bower1988 schrieb:


> Wann gits die ersten paar Jahre als PDF zum Download oder als Super-sonder-ultra Special auf der Heft DVD?



Richtig, das wäre doch mal was


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

 

Wahnsinn ! Glückwunsch !

Mir gefallen das Bild mit der Windmühle und das mit den Schoko-Ram-riegeln am besten


----------



## Zerebo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*



9 Jahre schon...........ich fühl mich auf einmal so alt.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

  

Ich lese seit der Ausgabe 02/08 regelmäßig. 
Die Webseite besuche ich seit Oktober 07 täglich. 

Macht weiter so!


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

happy birthday


----------



## The_Freak (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf PCGH!!!  

Lese schon seit 4/07 pcgh und online bin ich schon ein paar monate eher gewesen, gefällt mir ganz gut  

Weiter so!!!


Gruß


----------



## belle (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und weiter so!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Happy Birtday, PCGH, bin euch schon treu seit dem Start, und werds euch auch trotz gewöhnungsbedürftigem Design seit letzter Ausgabe auch bleiben. ^^ Auf die nächsten 9 Jahre


----------



## emorocket (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Pcgh gehört mich jeden Tag dazu  wie das Schlafen Pcgh is the best !


----------



## BikeRider (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

 PCGH 
Ich freue mich schon morgen aufs Shoppen und ich dann das neue Heft in den Händen halte


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Mögen die Zeitschrift, die Webseite und vor allen Dingen alle Mitarbeiter noch MINDESTENS neun weitere Jahre bestehen. Ich lese euer Magazin nun auch schon seit 4 Jahren und habe vor, euch auch weiter treu zu bleiben.  Also macht weiter so und lasst's ordentlich krachen!


----------



## Yutshi (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*



Seit 2005 bin ich nach einer Empfehlung auf einer Lan ein ständiger Leser jeder Printausgabe. Und irgendwie habe ich es nie geschafft mir ein Abo zuzulegen. 
Was nicht ist, wird aber noch...sofern mal wieder ein schönes Angebot dabei ist


----------



## mathal84 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

5 DM!

CD-ROM

ei ei ei bin ich alt 8[


----------



## kmf (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Wahrlich ein langer Weg. Aber es hat sich gelohnt. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum ans gesamte Team und auf viele weitere spannende Ausgaben. 




PS: Mit am geilsten fand ich damals die Aktion, wo das gesamte Team die Preise selbst eingekauft hat.


----------



## Hellbringer (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH und noch viele, viele erfolgreiche Jahre.

Ich war schon seit 1996 ein Fan von der PC Games und als ich mich später auch für Hardware interessierte war das Erscheinen der PCGH ein muss für mich.

Ich finde es gibt kein besseres Magazin als PCGH. Weiter so.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*



kmf schrieb:


> Wahrlich ein langer Weg. Aber es hat sich gelohnt.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum ans gesamte Team und auf viele weitere spannende Ausgaben.
> 
> ...



Erm, welche Aktion meinst Du da speziell?


----------



## FloTalon (7. Oktober 2009)

*9 Jahre PCGH*

So mit einem Tag Verspätung nun auch von mir noch mal die besten Glückwünsche!
Ich hoffe ihr macht weiter so wie bislang. Ihr habt es 9 Jahre geschafft mich für jede Ausgabe zu begeistern und euer Stil ist einzigartig auf dem deutschen Magazin-Markt.

Und bald kann ich nicht nur den Teppich im kleinen Raum mit Zeitschriften füllen *g* (siehe oben *stolz*)

Also dann, hoffe ich kann euch noch mal irgendwann besuchen!
LG
Der "größte PCGH Fan" *g*
Flo


----------



## bingo88 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Neun Jahre ist das schon her! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wann ich meine erste PCGH in den Händen hatte, muss so 2001 gewesen sein. Bin euch seit dem aber treu geblieben ;o)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

So jung und Mädes...Alles alles Gute von meiner Seite auch wenn ich noch nicht so lange dazu gehöre wie andre...

Ich wünsche mir weiter soche cool gemachten Bilder wie früher...!!


----------



## zuogolpon (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Wieso neun Jahre? Die Überschrift sagt zehn und ich zähle auch zehn.
Wie auch immer, Gratulation an die beste Deutsche Hardware-Seite!


----------



## Elwood_B (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

10 Jahr is des scho her?
Sacklzement! Ich weiß noch fast wie heute, wie ich an dem Zeitschriftenregal entlang gelaufen bin und mir diese Zeitschrift 5 DM aus der Tasche gezogen hat. Ich hab aber erst zum 5Jährigen Jubiläum gecheckt, daß ich damals die erste Ausgabe gekauft hab...

Mittlerweile bin ich der "Szene" ein bisschen entwachsen aber 1, 2mal im Jahr kauf ich mir dann doch mal wieder eine.

Macht's weiter so und alles Gute!


----------



## esszett (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

glueckwunsch zu (2010-2000)<10 jahren


----------



## Razor2408 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Glückwunsch und weiter so.


----------



## cyco99 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Mann, die Zeit vergeht wirklich verdammt schnell. Ich habe mir damals die erste Ausgabe am Kiosk geholt und war sofort begeistert. Endlich eine Zeitschrift, die sich speziell mit meinem Hobby beschäftigte und daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert. Auf dem deutschen Markt gibt es keine Alternative.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## KreuzAss1985 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Die erste Ausgabe konnte ich mir damals nicht leisten, weil ich mir die PC Action bereits gekauft hatte. Gelesen hatte ich sie dennoch. Im Laden, an mehreren Tagen.
Die zweite habe ich mir dann endlich besorgen können.
Ab dem Zeitpunkt habe ich mir jede Ausgabe (bis Ende 2006) genüßlich reingezogen.
Dann kam der Bruch. Das Altpapier musste entsorgt werden (PC Action seit mitte 1997 [irgendwann damals war M. Schumacher auch eine Frau] und die PCGH).

Mitte diesen Jahres habe ich mich gefragt, ob es euch noch gibt und bin hier gelandet.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu eurem kommenden Jubiläum


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*



> Im Anschluss wurde eine nie veröffentlichte Nullnummer produziert, die heute Legendenstatus hat.



Ich würde es zum Jubiläum spitze finden diese Ausgabe vielleicht als PDF zum runterladen für alle verfügbar zu machen.
Deswegen würde ja die _gedruckte _Ausgabe nicht den Legendenstatus verlieren!

Das wäre mal ne Super-Aktion


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich würde es zum Jubiläum spitze finden diese Ausgabe vielleicht als PDF zum runterladen für alle verfügbar zu machen.
> Deswegen würde ja die _gedruckte _Ausgabe nicht den Legendenstatus verlieren!
> 
> Das wäre mal ne Super-Aktion



Ja, wir sind schon am PDFen 

Vorab

PCGH-Chronik: Magazin-Cover des Jahres 2000 - Bildergalerie - 2007/07/PCGH_Cover_2000_00.jpg

Voodoo-Wochen (Tag 4) -


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Auch von mir ein dickes "Gratz", auf die nächsten 10 ... ich feier mich dann auch gleich ein bischen selber als Leser der ersten Stunde mit und hole meine erste PCGH mal aus dem Keller-Tresor zur Feier des Tages ...


----------



## ADG.Prince (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir für 10 PCGH.

Was habe ich mich damals über dieses neue Magazin gefreut und bis heute jedes einzelne

komplett gelesen.

Macht weiter so, damit jeder 1ste Mittwoch im Monat auch der Beste ist 


Gruß an alle

Dirk


----------



## SueLzkoPP (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Gratulation und weiter so ! Holt mal wieder "Smudo" ran für einen Lenkradtest


----------



## kmf (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Erm, welche Aktion meinst Du da speziell?


 Sorry, hab deine Frage leider erst heute entdeckt.

Also wenn ich mich recht entsinne warst du mit einigen deiner Kollegen zum Einkaufen in irgendeinem Elektronikfachmarkt in Nürnberg. Ihr schiebt da in Einkaufswagen einiges an Hardware rum, welche als Preise für eine Heftverlosung vorgesehen waren.

Ich hab aber vergessen, wo ich die Bilder dieser Aktion gesehen habe.


----------



## Insider (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Ihr seit und bleibt die Hardware Fachzeitschrift, daran besteht kein Zweifel. Seit 10 Jahren lese ich jede Ausgabe und konnte ohne Probleme selbst meine Gaming-Pc bauen. Weiter so.


----------



## joraku (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ans aktuelle Team und alle Weiteren die bereits am Heft gearbeitet haben! 

Ich finde es toll, dass ihr manchmal auch die Zeit findet noch weitere Projekte wie z.b. die Sonderausgaben zur DSRL-Fotografie ins Leben zu rufen. Weiter so.


----------



## fragenbold (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Bei der Bildergalerie fehlt mir das eine Bild, wo ein Redakteur mit einem Lenkrad "Die Siedler 7" spielt 

Ansonsten: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Pegasos (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  zum 14 jährigen und auch an das aktuelle Team .........................


----------



## Ion (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

PCGH, jetzt macht ihr es uns aber einfach mit dem Gewinnspiel


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Glückwunsch!

 Grade Abo erneuert! Bleibe euch treu!


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*



> Armin Lenz, Dirk Gooding, Christian Gögelein, Lars Craemer, Kay Beinroth, Sascha Pilling und Marco Albert mit.


Die kenne ich nicht mal 



			
				Thilo Bayer schrieb:
			
		

> einer Mischung aus alten und jungen Säcken im Redaktionsteam


 Achja... 

@Reds,Mods und allen vom PCGH-Team:  und vielen Dank für all diese Jahre.


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die kenne ich nicht mal



SKANDAL!


----------



## valandil (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

An Bild #15 und #19 kann ich mich komischerweise noch sehr gut erinnern


----------



## locojens (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neun Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

¡feliz cumpleaños deseos!


----------



## Icedaft (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Happy Birthday !


----------



## 23Igel (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Happy Birthday und Danke für 15 tolle, interessante Jahre! Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an den Tag erinnern, als ich am Kiosk die Erstausgabe erworben habe... Ne tolle Zeit, tolle Erinnerung! 

Kind regards!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

psssst: Dieses Jahr werden wir sogar schon 16.
PCGH darf sich endlich ein Bierchen gönnen!


----------



## Erok (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Alle Jahre wieder ? Ja gerne, und das hoffentlich noch gaaaaaaaaaaanz lange 

Darum  PCGH und ein Danke an Alle Mitarbeiter, egal ob Redakteure, Reinigungskräfte die Euch immer die Räume sauber halten, oder die Moderatoren im Forum  

Greetz Erok


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Mach weiter so


----------



## Antigotchie (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Da muss ich doch gleich mal gratulieren!
Des weiteren möchte ich mich für viele Top informative Artikel bedanken.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Wer ist denn der Jungspund ganz links?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## AlexKL77 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> psssst: Dieses Jahr werden wir sogar schon 16.
> PCGH darf sich endlich ein Bierchen gönnen!



Na dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Prost! 
Wie doch die Zeit verfliegt...


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Macht genau so weiter! 
Und von mir aus dürft ihr euch auch mehr als nur ein Bierchen gönnen


----------



## DaBlackSheep (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Fühlt ihr euch jetzt nicht alt? 

Da geht es euch nicht anders als den anderen - wenn ich mir beispielsweise Fotos von mir aus den 90ern anschaue, 
dann frage ich mich "Wie konntest du nur?"


----------



## Cohen (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> psssst: Dieses Jahr werden wir sogar schon 16.
> PCGH darf sich endlich ein Bierchen gönnen!


Happy Birthday again!

Dürft Ihr ab heute auch schon (begleitet) PKW fahren? Und nächstes Jahr winkt die Volljährigkeit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*



Cohen schrieb:


> Dürft Ihr ab heute auch schon (begleitet) PKW fahren?



Obwohl es vor dem Redaktionsgebäude Parkplätze gibt auf denen "Computec"-Schilder klar bestimmen dass der geneigte Red hier derartige Dinge tun könnte... ist der Anteil derer die mit Fahrrad oder zu Fuß erscheinen noch immer hoch. Das könnte aber vielleicht einfach daran liegen, dass so mancher fast in Sichtweite von seinem Arbeitsplatz weg wohnt.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## WiP3R (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Alles Gude zum Burzeldag PCGH und PCGHX.


----------



## Syrjask (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, macht weiter so!!!


----------



## theoturtle (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche, auf dass es noch viele Jahre so weiter gehe, trotz der aktuellen Zukunfts-Ausrichtung des Marktes zu Streaming-Client-Gaming und verkonsolidierung.


----------



## Waupee (25. November 2019)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

So als Leser der seid der ersten Ausgabe dabei ist, auch mal nen Glückwunsch von mir, hab immer noch alle Ausgaben wovon viele schon im Keller in einen Karton sind (nehmen mit der Zeit doch etwas Platz ein die Hefte ).


----------



## kmf (29. November 2019)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH Print und Webseite: Ein Retro-Rückblick*

Auch PCGH-Stammleser seit der 1. Ausgabe, alle Hefte verschlungen, außer diese nicht kaufbare "Probe-Erstausgabe", davor die Anfänge von Hardware in der PC-Games verfolgt. Nachträglich Gratulation zum 19. Veröffentlichungsjahr der PCGH.

Nächtses Jahr um diese Zeit riesengroßes Jubiläum.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (6. Oktober 2020)

Alles Gute zum 20.


----------



## Misanthrop68 (6. Oktober 2020)

Glückwunsch zum 20 jähriges bestehen. Mach weiter mit der guten Arbeit und hab viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2020)

Prost an die PCGH Helden!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin seit der Erstausgabe mit dabei! 

Hatte zwar nie ein Abo - aber habe bis auf wenige Ausnahmen alle Ausgaben zwischen 2000-2018

Nur die letzten zwei Jahre hab ichs "ein wenig schleifen lassen" und nur ca. jeden zweiten Monat "zugeschlagen" 
Aber ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## Acgira (8. Oktober 2020)

Nun hat kein Kiosk, den ich in einer Stunde mit dem Auto fahren erreichen könnte eine PCGH-Ausgabe. Eigentlich weiß ich gar keinen Kiosk mehr, wo ich mich mit einer Ausgabe versorgen könnte... die logische Folge... und ich hab eigentlich sowieso keinen Platz für Zeitschriften (die aller meisten älteren Ausgabe sind - man möge mir verzeihen mittlerweile im Papiermüll); und Kontakte zu pflegen in Corona-Zeiten ist auch bedenklich - also... Digital-Abo - heute abgeschlossen - extra noch gewartet - damit ich nicht die günstige Version von September abstaube - Somit: Seid supportet.

(Fazit: Es kommt mir billiger als davor - und spart auch noch Zeit und Bezinkosten.)


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (6. Oktober 2021)

Alles gute


----------



## Krabonq (6. Oktober 2021)

Bei solchen alten, aktualisierten Beiträgen find ich es auch immer interessant die User der ersten Seite etwas anzuschauen.
Wie da Leute z.B. schon seit über einem Jahrzehnt nicht mehr aktiv waren. Oder aber auch solche, die seit 2007 aktiv sind.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Oktober 2021)

Geil, endlich 21! Diese Möglichkeiten. 

MfG
Raff


----------

